# Bob's exotic woods (ebay store)



## mbellek (Feb 7, 2008)

I just wanted to pass along a "thumbs down" on this seller, in case anyone might be considering a purchase from him. 

I did not actually make a purchase, because he wanted $12 in shipping (metered priority mail) for a 1 3/4" X 1 3/4" X 16" piece of wood. 

I wrote to ask if a flat-rate mailer was the reason for his high shipping, if he charges a handling fee and if so, how much? My estimate was about $6 metered (I buy this size of wood often) priority, so I was curious.

Anyway, he wrote back in a very hostile tone and told me that he does not make much of a profit on his items, and that's why his shipping charge is double what it should be. In other words, he is making up some profit on his shipping charges. He was not "twisting my arm" etc. 

His feedback profile suggests that he has some anger issues and that his product is of questionable quality at times. Here's his toolhaus.org summary of negative and neutral feedback:
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=geraldine5588&Dirn=Received+by

Anyway, hope that info helps anyone who might be thinking of buying from him!!


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 7, 2008)

Exactly why I don't do biz on ebay.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought some wood from that seller, once.  When the stuff arrived it reeked of kerosene.  I made one pen out of it and went through an entire sheet of sandpaper because it clogged the sandpaper so badly.  That was enough for me.  His idea of stabilizing is worse than a joke, it's an outright lie.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Feb 7, 2008)

I posted about problems with him some time ago here.  I won't buy from him again.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 7, 2008)

If this is the nut case in southern Indiana, then may I suggest that you forget about him.  Usually when you find a deal on wood it is not a deal it will cost you in the long run.  My suggestion is to contact Nolan for all of your exotic burls.  You will only regret it because you will always come back for more.

Mike


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 7, 2008)

I've also had "issues" with this seller....BAD pictorial representation, terrible descriptions, etc; and as you said, very hostile replies to emails. Like you, I simply don't and won't deal with Bob and Geraldine any longer, and would advise everyone else to do likewise.


----------



## mikes pens (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree, the picture looks nothing like the wood.  Never again.


----------



## les-smith (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep, you've got to buy from active members here.  I have bought a ton and have never been disappointed.  Just the opposite, they go above and beyond sending extras most the time.  The shiiping is fast and they are nice folks to talk to.


----------



## rcarman (Feb 7, 2008)

I purchased some wood from them a while back that was supposed to be stabilized.  I came in so dark that the grain and wood type was indistinguishable.  The smell from the chemical used to stabilize was so strong I had to seal them in a plastic bag.  I objected to them and to their credit they immediately refunded my money no questions asked. They have some really nice blanks, but the ones I have received have been ruined by what they call stabilizing.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 7, 2008)

Remember that folks who are making a profit on shipping are often doing it to 1) mislead you into thinking the product is a bargain, 2) guarantee a profit on a product where they have intentionally started the auction at a low price in order to minimize their listing fee, and 3) save on their final value fees to eBay.  If they rip off eBay, what makes you think they care about the customer?  Just a thought.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 7, 2008)

These are the guys that mess it up for us honest sellers. I state that I'm not in this to make money on shipping just wood. Sometimes my wood is not the cheapest, but other times its far cheaper then most. Its the nature of rescued wood. I have started to sell more on the IAP then on Ebay, and you guys have been nothing less then great to me. Always ask at the IAP first you will always get treated better then fair. Good Luck, Victor


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 7, 2008)

There is only 2 or 3 sellers I will buy from on ebay. And shipping is the deciding factor or wheather I buy or not.


----------



## Kalai (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all, I sell here and on ebay under koa_wood, like here I guarantee satisfaction by replacement or refund and I only charge the actual cost of shipping, there are a few good guys on ebay and there are a lot more good guys here, Mike is right you will get addicted to Nolan's burls, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## marionquill (Feb 13, 2008)

I bid on some of "Bob's Exotic Woods" last week - guess I should be happy I lost! I've seen Kalai's on there and they are always awesome! I did by a bunch of lamanited blanks from 64Okie (think his name is Dave) - anyway, they were outstanding and can't wait to turn them 

Jason


----------



## MikeInMo (Feb 13, 2008)

I have had good luck buying on ebay, but I haven't bought from Bob's exotic woods.  Has anyone ever started a thread here asking regular ebay sellers to post their ebay name so they can be identified?  I know people sell here also, but I would like to know when I am looking on ebay.  

btw...I have seen Kalai's listings before, but I haven't bought anything yet.  Too much wood, not enough time (or $).


----------



## airrat (Feb 13, 2008)

I got 2 auctions from him awhile back.   One I refuse to turn and just let them sit and the other I made one pen from.   I removed him from my list of people I watch.   I still have a couple ebayers I have purchased from I like.


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 13, 2008)

i agree with les. you can find pretty much anything you need here and all of our vendors are top-notch... it was fun reading that feedback though, what a bitterman.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 14, 2008)

I have bought several Amboyna from this seller. I have also emailed him several times about what type of stabilizing they do with no reply.  I do know this, amboyna burl is a hard wood to stabilize (what mike at WSSI told me) and once it's on the lathe that 'stabilizing' that is done is removed.

The wood does  have this resin on the outside when I get them and it does smell of some type of alcohol, I have also smelled smoke like tobacco and/or burning wood but that always goes away after a few days.

On the 2 week shipping thing. I often wondered why not stabilize it BEFORE you list it then just ship it out.  

Many/Most people can not take good photo's, that's given.  I over look the many parts of the photo's because of that reason.

Ed


----------



## edstreet (Feb 14, 2008)

Now that I have read that link I am super shocked about all that hostility as I have not seen any of that so far.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Feb 14, 2008)

Ebay calls profit added on the shipping- fee avoidance.  They don't get a cut, and want sellers who do it reported.


----------

